# Who makes a pet barrier for the Atlas?



## brownnugen (Jan 18, 2001)

Like the one seen in the VW Atlas Weekender edition: http://southmotorsmiami.com/southvwmiami/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/2017/03/atlas-weekend.jpg


----------



## Canadian Atlas (Aug 29, 2018)

I picked up one from weathertech. Works well.

https://www.weathertech.ca/en/pet-barrier/


----------



## brownnugen (Jan 18, 2001)

Does it put a mark or dent in the headliner?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

